# sun



## Maabdreo

Tietääkö kukaan mikä on sun-sanan etymologia? Sen, joka tarkoittaa "ja", ei "sinun".


----------



## Gavril

Maabdreo said:


> Tietääkö kukaan mikä on sun-sanan etymologia? Sen, joka tarkoittaa "ja", ei "sinun".



En löydä mitään tietoa _sun_-sanasta etymologisesta sanakirjastani, mutta näyttää hyvin todennäköiseltä, että se johtuu siitä _s_-alkuisesta pronominivartalosta, joka näkyy sanoissa _*s*e_, _*s*iten, *s*iksi_, yms.

Ehkä _sun-_sanan rakenne on verrattavissa _kun-_sanaan, joka on _ku_-vartalon (_kuka_, _kenen_, jne.) instruktiivimuoto.


----------



## fennofiili

Maabdreo said:


> Tietääkö kukaan mikä on sun-sanan etymologia? Sen, joka tarkoittaa "ja", ei "sinun".



Tässä kai tarkoitetaan sanaa ”sun” sellaisissa ilmauksissa kuin ”sitä sun tätä” (= ”sitä ja tätä”), joissa sen voi tulkita konjunktioksi.

”Nykysuomen sanakirjassa” ne esitetään sanan ”sä” (= sanan ”sinä” puhekielinen ja runokielinen muoto) kohdalla, yhdessä muiden fraasityyppien kanssa: ”_Erik_. eräissä sanonnoissa. | Voi sun pojat! Vie sun seitsemän seppää! Yhtä sun toista.”

Pronominin siirtyminen tällaiseen tehtävään, lähes täytesanaksi, tuntuu ehkä oudolta. Kuitenkin ainakin sanoista ”hän” ja ”sinä” on kehittynyt liitepartikkeleita, -han ~ -hän ja -s. Välimuotona ovat epäilemättä olleet itsenäiset mutta painottomat sanat ”hän” ja ”sä”, joiden merkitys on muuttunut monimuotoiseksi ja epämääräiseksi. Voidaan myös spekuloida, että esimerkiksi sellaisesta sä-sanan käytöstä kuin ”Voi sun vaatteitasi” (= sinulla on huonot vaatteet) ja ”En jaksa kuunnella tuota sun jatkuvaa valitustasi” on saatettu päätyä kokemaan ”sun” yleisesti vahvistussanaksi. Tästä voisi seurata sellaisia ilmauksia kuin ”Voi sun pojat!”, jossa ei enää viitata kenenkään poikiin.

Itse asiassa mä-sanalle on käynyt samaan tapaan. Nykysuomen sanakirja sanoo siitä varsinaisten kuvausten jälkeen: ”_Erik_. eräissä sanonnoissa. | Voi mun päiviäni! Ja mun mitä [= vielä mitä]! Sitä mun tätä ’sitä ja tätä’.” (Hakasuljeilmaus alkuperäisessä tekstissä.)


----------



## Maabdreo

Kiitos mielenkiintoisesta selityksestä! Tämä jäi vielä epäselväski:



fennofiili said:


> Tästä voisi seurata sellaisia ilmauksia kuin ”Voi sun pojat!”, jossa ei enää viitata kenenkään poikiin.



Eli lauseke "voi sun" merkitsee "teillä on jotain huonoa" tässä ilmauksessa? (Mitä ”Voi sun pojat!” oikein tarkoittaa?)



fennofiili said:


> Kuitenkin ainakin sanoista ”hän” ja ”sinä” on kehittynyt liitepartikkeleita, -han ~ -hän ja -s.



En tiennyt!


----------



## fennofiili

Maabdreo said:


> Eli lauseke "voi sun" merkitsee "teillä on jotain huonoa" tässä ilmauksessa?




Ei välttämättä. Pikemminkin ”sun” on tällaisessa käytössä affektisana, joka voi korostaa hämmästystä, ihmettelyä, paheksumista yms.



> (Mitä





> ”Voi sun pojat!” oikein tarkoittaa?)




Aika lailla samaa kuin ”Voi pojat!” Tässä ”sun” on ehkä vahvistussana, ehkä vain täytesana. Sana ”pojat” ei sekään tässä tarkoita oikein mitään, vaikka se ehkä on tällaisissa ilmauksissa alkujaan puhuttelusana (”Pojat, katsokaa!”). Ilmaus on siis varsin samantapainen kuin ”Oh boys!” Se on huudahdus ja voisi olla pelkkä ”Oh!” tai ”Voi!” tai jokin muu. Merkitys riippuu kontekstista. Vai voiko edes sanoa, että huudahduksella on _merkitys_? Sillä on samanlainen _tehtävä _kuin pelkällä äännähdyksellä, joka voisi olla ”Aaaaa” tai jotain, joka ei lainkaan ole kielen äänteitä. Sillä pyritään kiinnittämään huomio ja ilmaisemaan jotain tunnetta, jonka laadun voi ehkä päätellä ilmeestä. Mutta koska ihmisellä on kieli, hän pyrkii usein integroimaan huudahduksetkin kielen osaksi, jopa lauseiksi tai ainakin sanoiksi.


----------

